# Solar radio AM/FM



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

What type of solar radio do you own? I'm thinking of getting one for the yak and figured it would be good to have for emergency purposes. Hmmm....


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't have a solar one, but I picked up a batt/hand crank one from LL Bean. (Eton Brand). It has am/fm and two shortwave bands and a led light. (L.L. Bean FR-200) It came with complete instructions, and a carry bag and at the time it was on sale dirt cheap, 12 dollars. About half a minute of cranking lasts about 10 minutes plus. You can also buy an adapter to run it of 120V and has head phone jack. I didn't invest much in this because I have several others that run off solar/gen/ battery backup But it is nice when you go backpacking.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

WHile not technically a 'solar' AM/FM, I have a Sony SRF-M37W (SRFM37W) Walkman AM/FM/NOAA radio.

Runs off of a single AAA batty recharged on a solar charger - runs like forever on one charge and the radio is recognized as being one of the better portable receivers on the market.

Digital tuning, all NOAA channels and run on earbuds only. 

Has a digital Clock and Battery Indicator that lets you keep track of the correct time and provides a visible indication of when battery power becomes low

Has 20 Station Preset Memory uses electronic settings for easy one-button tuning for your choice of audio from 5 weather band, 10 FM and 5 AM stations 

Has a local/DX switch for better reception of signals.

Small and lightweight.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I was to get another one would probably be a "Kaito Voyager Pro" Cost is around 80 bucks, but has everything, am/fm, NOAA weather alert, weather channels, shortwave, Time & alarm, calendar, reading light. Has battery, solar, and crank.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sony, Grundig and Eton all make really good shortwave/AM/FM/WX radios that receive many, many channels. 

I put "dead" AA batteries in my Grundig G8, where they will run the radio for several months with light use! I have never tried to see how long it will last with new AA batteries.

Honestly, I would rather charge batteries separate from the radio. I like to keep my radios out of the sun - - if they stay cool, they work better and last longer. 
I can also swap batteries if I need to at night with no worry of needing the sun to use the radio. I built two solar chargers that will charge 4 AA batteries in each for less than $5 each. I can also charge AA batteries from my 12 volt solar system.

There are a lot of creative ways to charge AA batteries!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Eton is part of Grundig. I have both brands. When you get your radio you will need to hook up the internal rechargeable battery in order to use solar or crank functions. One thing I would recommend is go to your local Nationwide Battery outlet store or Batteries Plus location and pick up spare rechargeable batteries for your radio. I am not talking AA or AAA batteries. these are connected via wires inside the radio. I keep AA batteries in mine for day to day function. Keep your spare battery units in your refrigerator to extend the life of them. 

We keep one in each vehicle and one at each of our locations. Knowing what is going on will be critical to survival in most situations. Like LincTex I still love my old Grundig Yacht Boy radio. I have a separate charger for my AAs. GB


----------

